

Barnes & Noble releases Nook update - joshfinnie
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/05/24/live-at-the-barnes-noble-event-in-new-york/

======
allwein
This just goes to show how Apple and Amazon have their act together so much
more than everyone else in the industry.

From the article and pictures, this thing looks really neat. I'm especially
impressed by the size of it. I want to know more, so I go to <http://bn.com>
and I'm greeted with the equivalent of chirping crickets. Nowhere on their
main page is this new Nook mentioned. The Nook Color is displayed front and
center though.

So I click on the Nook link from the side menu. You get the Nook Color and the
old Nook side by side. Not even a link to a press release suggesting a new
version even exists. I scoured their site and couldn't find word one about the
new Nook.

If this were Amazon, the new Nook would be plastered front and center on their
main page with a personal letter from Jeff Bezos about how excited he is.
They'd prominently display the price, availability dates and be taking pre-
orders right this second. Apple does the same thing with new product: front
and center and (usually) available now.

But I have no idea when the new Nook will be available, or the full details on
weight and measurements. And I'm probably not going to keep checking back to
see when they eventually update the site. BN basically just lost an impulse
sale.

~~~
joshfinnie
Just had to give it some time. It is up there now.

But I know what you mean... the MyNook.com still isn't live. Really puts a
damper on the excitement.

